# Beginner Pen Turner's Shopping Cart



## DRoyLenz (Aug 26, 2013)

Esteemed Turners,

I would like to get started turning pens, but like many beginners, am trying to start on a bit of a budget. I'm trying to keep it around $300 total. I was hoping if you could all take a look at my shopping cart, and give me your thoughts. Is this a good place to start? Am I forgetting something vital? Do you have recommendations beyond what I've got here?

Lathe:
Central Machinery's 10 in. x 18 in. 5 Speed 1/2 HP Benchtop Wood Lathe
http://www.harborfreight.com/5-speed-bench-top-wood-lathe-65345.html

Chisels:
Benjamin's Best Pen Turning Chisels
https://www.pennstateind.com/store/LCPM3.html

Mandrel:
#2 MT Pen Mandrel Saver Package 
https://www.pennstateind.com/store/PKMS2SET.html

Barrel Trimmer:
https://www.pennstateind.com/store/PKTRIM7C.html

Finishing:
I Cant Believe This Finish Starter Set
https://www.pennstateind.com/store/PKCAFINSET.html

Drill Bit:
7mm (matches the few pen kits I already have)
https://www.pennstateind.com/store/PK-7MM.html

I already have a drill press, and some clamps to use for assembly. Your thoughts are very much appreciated.


----------



## thenodemaster (Jun 14, 2015)

I can vouch for the barrel trimmer set and the mandrel saver. Use those same ones myself. I started on the Harbor Freight full size lathe. As for the finish, I use CA and have not tried the finish you are looking at. You are off to a good start!


----------



## DRoyLenz (Aug 26, 2013)

thenodemaster said:


> As for the finish, I use CA and have not tried the finish you are looking at. You are off to a good start!


I BELIEVE that finish I mentioned is CA Glue, it's just a kit of everything needed to do a nice CA Glue finish, like the pads, the activator and thin/medium CA Glues.


----------



## thenodemaster (Jun 14, 2015)

It is. I stand corrected. The polish is not something I have used. I use the Micromesh pads to buff to 12000 and get a mirror smooth finish that way.


----------



## preacherman (Nov 29, 2011)

Those look like it will get you started turning a few pens.

However, the one thing that is not on your list in sharpening method. You must have sharp tools when turning or you will gain much more frustration than enjoyment. It could be something as simple as a faceplate with a disc of mdf with sandpaper glued to the face using the tool rest as a rest for your tool. A grinder or something. Sharpening is an absolutely necessity! So figure out something here.

The CA finishing kit you have listed can be sufficient. CA finish is something that many turners have a difficulty mastering. You might want to consider just a friction polish finish for starting. Then work your way up to CA. It is not that difficult though so jump in if you want. I prefer CA finish for all my pens. I use a buffer though to get a better finish than that kit or micromesh and polish will give. I polish with micromesh then buff.

Drill bits are cheap with the kits. Many times the suppliers have a package that includes bushings and bits necessary for the pen your turning. Couple buck here and there and you have all the bits your need.

when you start turning its truly a vortex. You never have all the stuff you need. Have fun, its really a fun way to spend your money!


----------



## dartman (Oct 12, 2012)

You are going to need CA and or epoxy for gluing tubes.Think about how you are going to sharpen your tools.


----------



## DRoyLenz (Aug 26, 2013)

Thanks for the input! I was thinking about something like this for sharpening...

https://www.pennstateind.com/store/LCMPLUS.html

But I like the idea of attaching an MDF round to my faceplate with some sandpaper. Significantly cheaper, and pretty much the same principle.


----------



## Bill Boehme (Feb 9, 2014)

I would suggest that you get a better lathe. The HF lathe has a minimum speed of 750 RPM which is way too fast. Also, the alignment of the headstock and tailstock is better on other lathes and that is something that is very important especially for pen turning.


----------



## thenodemaster (Jun 14, 2015)

Bill Boehme said:


> I would suggest that you get a better lathe. The HF lathe has a minimum speed of 750 RPM which is way too fast. Also, the alignment of the headstock and tailstock is better on other lathes and that is something that is very important especially for pen turning.


+1 on the iffy headstock alignment. In the 4 years I used mine, after putting some more power on it, was the lack of reliable alignment and the propensity for the alignment to go out while working. But, at the same time, when $$$ is tight, you gotta get what you can afford. I can say that my entire lathe purchase and upgrades were all paid back within a year from the pens I sold.:thumbsup:


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

I would skip the finishing kit and spend the extra money on a 8 piece Benjamins best tool set. Until you get proficient at pen turning something cheap like tung oil will work. You will also need a sharping method. Sand paper on your face plate will work, but not ideal. Like Bill said 750 for a minimum speed is too fast, but if you are turning exclusively pens it will be fine. I don't disagree with Bill on getting a better lathe, but with your limited budget you can't do much better. Bill and I are both biased. He has a Robust American Beauty and I have a Powermatic 3520. My first lathe was a HF 12-36 lathe, and it was actually pretty decent especially considering I got it used and a decent tool set for $125.


----------



## Bill Boehme (Feb 9, 2014)

hwebb99 said:


> ... Bill and I are both biased. He has a Robust American Beauty and I have a Powermatic 3520....


Not biased ... just spoiled rotten. :laughing:


----------



## DRoyLenz (Aug 26, 2013)

hwebb99 said:


> I would skip the finishing kit and spend the extra money on a 8 piece Benjamins best tool set. Until you get proficient at pen turning something cheap like tung oil will work. You will also need a sharping method. Sand paper on your face plate will work, but not ideal. Like Bill said 750 for a minimum speed is too fast, but if you are turning exclusively pens it will be fine. I don't disagree with Bill on getting a better lathe, but with your limited budget you can't do much better. Bill and I are both biased. He has a Robust American Beauty and I have a Powermatic 3520. My first lathe was a HF 12-36 lathe, and it was actually pretty decent especially considering I got it used and a decent tool set for $125.


So, let me ask. Without being proficient, what am I going to do with all those extra chisels? I don't even know what to do with the original 3! :laughing:


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

DRoyLenz said:


> So, let me ask. Without being proficient, what am I going to do with all those extra chisels? I don't even know what to do with the original 3! :laughing:


 The 8 piece set is more versatile, which could handle most turnings. The 3 pieces set is limited to just pen turning. IMO the 8 piece set is a better value.


----------

